# Asik still wants out of Houston



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> NEW YORK – — With his starting job gone and his playing time slashed, Rockets center Omer Asik has asked to be traded, two individuals with knowledge of the request said Thursday.
> 
> Asik, who started every game after signing with the Rockets last season, came off the bench Wednesday in Philadelphia, but struggled. He played only four minutes and not at all in the second half. Asik has made his trade request within the past 48 hours, a person familiar with the conversations said.
> 
> ...


http://blog.chron.com/ultimaterockets/2013/11/omer-asik-asks-rockets-to-trade-him/


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Asik and a first for Jeff Green. Do it now.

EDIT: Follow it up with Vitor for Shumpert


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Bogg, Tell me why should the Celtics give up valuable assets to acquire anything like Asik and Shumpert when... GASP
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w597/Phobic_Homey/trade3_zps3c98eed0.jpg
See its all worked out, wheels are in motion. nothing can stop it now


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Asik and a first for Jeff Green. Do it now.
> 
> EDIT: Follow it up with Vitor for Shumpert


Asik and a First for Green and Wallace. Would that work? Not sure what Wallace contract + Spots on Boston is atm but Houston could use a guy like Gerald Wallace off the bench


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Always been a big fan of Asik's game.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> ““I think the way they play and spread guys last night with Spencer Hawes and tonight with (Andrea) Bargnani and Carmelo (Anthony), it’’s just a better matchup for us,” ” McHale said. ““Last night, when they backed up, they went smaller, put Lavoy Allen in, another guy who stayed out so we went smaller, too.


Spencer Hawes and Andrea Bargnani forced you out of the Twin Towers scheme you were trying to pull off? That didn't take much...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

zanshadow said:


> Bogg, Tell me why should the Celtics give up valuable assets to acquire anything like Asik and Shumpert when... GASP
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w597/Phobic_Homey/trade3_zps3c98eed0.jpg
> See its all worked out, wheels are in motion. nothing can stop it now


I want Jeff Green in Houston. Don't care how it happens. Makes the potential for a Houston-OKC rivalry even better. Feasibility be damned.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Houston needs to do something, but I am not sure what. Mostly they need to have Howard start playing like a Max player. Right now he's not even close to that level of impact for them


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Rockets have talked to multiple teams about trading disgruntled center Omer Asik
> 
> In an effort to unload disgruntled center Omer Asik, the Houston Rockets have engaged in trade talks with multiple teams and are demanding an impact player in return, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--r...g-disgruntled-center-omer-asik-230322619.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if they would take Al Jefferson and the Portland pick. Hard to say what that pick is worth, but for us it can't be higher than 13 and right now I'd guess that it'll be in the 20 range. Of course I'd be a lot more willing to give up Jefferson than the pick myself.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> I wonder if they would take Al Jefferson and the Portland pick. Hard to say what that pick is worth, but for us it can't be higher than 13 and right now I'd guess that it'll be in the 20 range. Of course I'd be a lot more willing to give up Jefferson than the pick myself.


I don't think Asik does much for Charlotte. They actually need Jefferson's offense, and are hoping Biyombo turns into a rich man's Asik anyway.


----------

